# [SOLVED] Print ipconfig results from Dos command line



## jackstraw

I have searched Google, and have found this:

Ipconfig /all >ipconfig.txt or
Ipconfig /all >C:\ipconfig.txt for txt file in root
and then to view and print the text file.

Whenever I try this, this is the resulting message "A required privilege is not held by the client."

I use Windows 7 Home Premium.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Print ipconfig results from Dos command line*

From a cmd window right click form the list pick Select All, a second right click will copy to the clipboard which you can then paste into note pad, write, word or any text editor. 

Are you opening the cmd window with admin privileges? 
Start, in the search box type CMD from the results list right click on CMD and select run as administrator.


----------



## jackstraw

*Re: Print ipconfig results from Dos command line*

Thank you very much. I have tried both methods successfully.

Problem solved.

Bob


----------

